# Not all cans are created equal !



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

I cut some bands the other day, just experimenting with tapers, and tied the band set up. I had three cat food tins to try the results on and duly set up the first can for execution. The first shot with 9.5mm steel went completely through both sides of the can ! RESULT !

I set up another can of the same make of cat food and shot straight through again. EUREKA ! These bands were fantastic.

Up went the third can {different make of cat food this time } and I confidently walloped it as hard as I could. FAILURE !! This time the steel had struggled just to get through just one side.

From exterior appearances the cans were the same, with the same ridging for strength around the body of the can, typical food can types. Handling them, though, one did seem to feel heavier so I cut small pieces from each can and even with the naked eye it was obvious that there was a big difference in thickness so I measured them with a digital caliper. Result ? The metal of one can was, surprisingly, around 60% thicker than the other.

Ah well, back to the drawing { or cutting } board but like I said. Not all cans are created equal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good report! Often when one person reports piercing a can, others feel discouraged that they do not have the same success. In many cases, it is just the difference in the cans.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Interesting........that's a helluva difference.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

That's how I determine what I buy at the grocery store... its always good to carry a slingshot around 

LGD


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a great observer!!!

Thanks a lot for sharing this important and unnoticed fact ...at least for me, since I'm a can targeting man 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

lightgeoduck said:


> That's how I determine what I buy at the grocery store... its always good to carry a slingshot around
> 
> LGD


LOL


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Exactly why one should never grocery shop without the calipers. They are trying to deceive us....


----------



## halbart (Jan 23, 2013)

I've got to admit that this has completely changed my view of vids where can holing is demonstrated. It means nothing unless you know about the can itself ! The best way to know ammo speed is with a chrony or similar speed measuring method , or maybe a balistic pendulum.

There is, fortunately , one way in which to compare power using the 'can' method and that is obviously to stick to one brand of cat or dog or soup tin.The cans which i punched through easily were of a brand I'm not familiar with - I took them out of a neighbours re-cycling bin { and returned them later full of holes}. The can which gave me a hard time was a 'Vita Cat' cat food brand from the Aldi supermarket.

If you can regularly punch through both sides of those with 9.5 steel { without butterfly } then I'm really impressed.

Harry.


----------

